# CURLS Updated Routine for better results, bigger arms.



## nickt916 (Oct 11, 2016)

i had to make some slight adjustments to my Curls routine, i changed it up a little and made it easier to keep track of things. Also ill do one less set, instead of 8 ill do 7 sets. 
Curls Level 3 (7 sets)
-45X15
-65X15 (prev. 13)
-85X10 (prev. 8)
-105X4 (85lbs was top weight)
-85X10 
-65X17 (prev. 14)
-45X30


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 11, 2016)

Do squats

..


----------



## snake (Oct 11, 2016)

I only do 4 sets for my biceps once a week but that's me. I do a lot of my back movements and that taxes the hell out of my bi's, so I don't need much more work.

One suggestion; lose the lifting gloves. Guys will take you more serious and woman love a man with rugged hands.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2016)

snake said:


> I only do 4 sets for my biceps once a week but that's me. I do a lot of my back movements and that taxes the hell out of my bi's, so I don't need much more work.
> 
> One suggestion; lose the BITCH MITTENS. Guys will take you more serious and woman love a man with rugged hands.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 11, 2016)

snake said:


> I only do 4 sets for my biceps once a week but that's me. I do a lot of my back movements and that taxes the hell out of my bi's, so I don't need much more work.
> 
> One suggestion; lose the lifting gloves. Guys will take you more serious and woman love a man with rugged hands.


Same here, one heavy 4 set bicept wo per week. I put the "T" on bicep to bug the shit out of POB.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## DF (Oct 11, 2016)

I squat in the curl rack!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 11, 2016)

nickt916 said:


> i had to make some slight adjustments to my Curls routine, i changed it up a little and made it easier to keep track of things. Also ill do one less set, instead of 8 ill do 7 sets.
> Curls Level 3 (7 sets)
> -45X15
> -65X15 (prev. 13)
> ...



Thanks for the video man. Im gonna add this to my routine this week. Gotta grow these bad boys and I think you've finally figured out the secret.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 12, 2016)

Music is ghey. Really ghey. It sounds like I'm watching golf on tv. You bore people to death man. Stop making these or at least showing us. You can tell we don't care or take you seriously. 

Make a video about squats. Better results, bigger legs. THAT I'd love to see...only to watch them rip you apart


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Music is ghey. Really ghey. It sounds like I'm watching golf on tv. You bore people to death man. Stop making these or at least showing us. You can tell we don't care or take you seriously.
> 
> Make a video about squats. Better results, bigger legs. THAT I'd love to see...only to watch them rip you apart



Speak for yourself bro. I've watched this video fifteen times already today and can't wait to do it tomorrow. Pfff maybe if u took some of his advice you'd have 26 inch arms brah


----------



## nickt916 (Oct 14, 2016)

Moved up to Curls LV-4 with a few more reps pushed out. Closer to the 135x10 reps goal 

Curls Level 4 (7 sets)
-45X15
-65X15
-85X10
-105X5 (previous 4)
-85X12 (previous 10)
-65X19 (previous 17)
-45X30


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2016)

This guy may be the next best thing since Kevlin...


----------



## DF (Oct 14, 2016)

PU it smells like crossfit in here.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I did this routine yesterday and I must say it worked. I walked upstairs when I was done and my wife literally jumped on top of me wrestled me to the ground and started grinding on my arms. It was weird but sexy in a way. Thanks man.


----------

